# Superman: MOS pushed back to June 2013



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2011)

I looked for the Superman movie thread didnt find, mods merge. Anyway you know that Superman film that was meant to come out next year right? Well guess what its not coming out next year anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you provide a source?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can you provide a source?



Sure buddy.

No more Secret Six?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

This is disappointing and all, but doesn't affect me much. I'm not the biggest fan of Superman movies in the first place; I suppose I can wait.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, if this means they're taking their time to make the great movie Supes deserves, then I'll accept it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Well, if this means they're taking their time to make the great movie Supes deserves, then I'll accept it.



I agree, I would rather wait and get a quality film than have it rushed and get a piece of shit. Things must be going well in terms of the lawsuit.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

I wasn't even looking forward to the movie, I'm excepting the worst.  :/


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 21, 2011)

Great, now we'll never see it because we're all gonna die by that time. 

Seriously though, what a bummer. Hopefully it turns out to be as great as The Dark Knight if they're gonna push it that far back.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2011)

NO!

NO! N)! NO! NO! NO NO!

2012 was supposed to be IT!

It was supposed to be the year where all the big movies came out at once!

This is terrible! Terrible, Terrible, Terrible!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> NO!
> 
> NO! N)! NO! NO! NO NO!
> 
> ...



Well, this does mean less competition.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2011)

It was going to come out around Christmas; it didn't really have much competition. 

Closest thing to that would be the next James Bond movie, and even thats coming out that November.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

they probably dont want to compete with the new batman movie next year


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2011)

WB just lost Harry Potter so they have to ensure that quality over quantity now


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> they probably dont want to compete with the new batman movie next year



Batman was due in the summer. Superman was due in December. They weren't going to compete. 


I am a little bumed. Superman and Batman released in the same year would have been epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope they have Superman fight Titano in the new movie. It would bring in the King Kong crowd. They could market it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> WB just lost Harry Potter so they have to ensure that quality over quantity now


Not really. They can just reboot HP, why not.


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck it, don't these people know you don't pull on Superman's cape?


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Well this obviously leaves more time for _Jonathan Nolan_ and _Kurt Johnstad_ to do some rewrites to Goyer's screenplay.

It's obviously a good thing, given that The Hobbit, Django Unchained, Life of Pi etc are coming out during that period.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Not really. They can just reboot HP, why not.



Reboot next year? Yeah I dont think so


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Reboot Harry Potter? That would never work, the casting was perfect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

They should have Tom Welling play Superman.


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Reboot Harry Potter? That would never work, the casting was perfect.



Actually it would, considering the amount of things that weren't included 

For example, even though I believe Harris was the most remarkable and brilliant Dumbledore, Gambon was Dumbledore through and through in _Prisoner of Azkaban_, the closest we've seen in the entire series, however, Post-Azkaban not so much. 

The removal of the _House of Gaunt_, terrible usage of _Snape's Worst Memory_, lack of explanation of _"certain items"_ in Deathly Hallows, etc. I could go on.

It's all to do with direction, hence why Alfonso Cuaron and Chris Columbus were quite undoubtedy the best directors.



CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have Tom Welling play Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Tom Welling is not amused.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2011)

2013 shall be then.

Has someone been cast already to play Superman? I only heard Russell Crowe was assigned to play Jor-El. Or is that wrong info?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> 2013 shall be then.
> 
> Has someone been cast already to play Superman? I only heard Russell Crowe was assigned to play Jor-El. Or is that wrong info?



Yep - Henry Cavill. Seriously you didn't know that?  Nope, that's spot on. Daniel Day-Lewis was offered the role of Jor-El, but he turned it down.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> Yep - Henry Cavill. Seriously you didn't know that?  Nope, that's spot on. Daniel Day-Lewis was offered the role of Jor-El, but he turned it down.



My bad, I didn't.  

I'll research about the actor in that case.

Hopefuly Crowe will do a good Jor-El, though not sure if better than Marlon Brando's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

I want Christian Bale as Superman. Then he could play a dual role in the Justice League movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Reboot next year? Yeah I dont think so


In theory, if it was already under production for a year - easily. They wouldn't announce it until Part 2 is done cashing in, obviously.



Stunna said:


> Reboot Harry Potter? That would never work, the casting was perfect.


They would cast them again. They'd say something like recent installment wasn't faithful enough to source material and reboot going to take two movies per book from the get got.
That's 14 movies worth of money 



CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have Tom Welling play Superman.


Smallville the movie is coming someday soon anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, hell no.


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2011)

Smallville, the 10 year origin story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

It would be funny if they made a Smallville movie and the first hour of it was just Clark romancing Lois/dealing with family issues--and the movie was only an hour and 15 minutes long.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, i was looking forward to this.

But they have locations, actors, some sets and I though they started some stuff already?

Maybe they are planning something like justice league so need to change the film to incorperate it.

Actually i think they just want a summer release. And summer 2012 would be too early. They're thinking about money, and are thinking more money will come in summer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be funny if they made a Smallville movie and the first hour of it was just Clark romancing Lois/dealing with family issues--and the movie was only an hour and 15 minutes long.


That's the way to go for straight-to-video release.


----------

